# My cockatiel pair has 15 eggs



## Rosie66 (Mar 15, 2013)

IS IT POSSIBBLE THAT A PAIR OF COCKATIELS HAVE 15 EGGS,OR ARE THEY TWO FEMALES HELP PLZ


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

15 EGGS!!!
I think you have 2 females in their


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had a hen lay nine once but 15 is a lot. Over how many days did they lay the eggs?


----------



## Rosie66 (Mar 15, 2013)

It been like 3 weeks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

15 eggs is so many that I think you might have THREE hens laying eggs.


----------



## Rosie66 (Mar 15, 2013)

there a pair in a cage


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Were the eggs appearing one at a time or two at a time? And were they showing up every day or every other day? Were any fertile?


----------



## Rosie66 (Mar 15, 2013)

out of 15 only like 5 are not fertile all other eggs are dark grey


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Then I would remove all but those five. The dark grey means DIS and if one of those eggs were to break it could cause bacteria issues in the nest and could be harmful to the eggs.


----------



## Rosie66 (Mar 15, 2013)

wat is dis


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

DIS stands for "dead in shell" meaning the embryo has developed and then died for some reason. Eggs that are DIS turn grey or have grey splotches on them.


----------



## Rosie66 (Mar 15, 2013)

well i have good news a baby was born so they are a pair


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats 
I need photos we have 2 babies that the oldest is 9 days old


----------

